# Big Pine Archery Club



## 3Dblackncamo

Big Pine Archery Club will be shooting the new mckenzie xt targets this weekend
6-11/ 6-12 we will be shooting 30 targets
shoot times 8am - 3pm cutoff sat, 8am - 2 pm cutoff on sun, hope to see everyone


----------



## lzeplin

sounds like fun! what did you guy do with the rhineharts??


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

not sure but we now will be shooting 30 xt mckenzies


----------



## lzeplin

I think it would be fun to rotate the targets, one time shoot the mckenzies,next the Reinharts.. IT would make it more of a challenge, I personally like the rineharts the best I can judge them better,they also have bigger 12 rings. I know guy's like them because that's what they shoot at the ASA, but ,most people including me don't have any business going to the ASA if there looking to win, I shoot for fun, When the fun is gone and it becomes a job I'll find a new hobby..


----------



## travisn10

Where is Big Pine located?


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

unicoi,tn


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

more info can be found at shootarchery.com
or pm me, hope to see a large crowd


----------



## J Whittington

I'd love to come this weekend,Never shot big pine because of rhinehardts , but I'm being forced to go to Erie


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

here is a little more info as some have asked about shooting fees
money classes are 15-open,seniors,trad,ladies open,unlimited
trophy classes are 12-hunter,open trophy,laddies hunter
cubs are free---hope to see a crowd-more info at shootarchery.com


----------



## APAnTN

Im planning on coming up Sunday Ill let everyone down this way know about the new targets. I love the range up there and now tht you have the new mckenzies ill try to make it every shoot. Im sure you will draw more of the ASA crowd as well I feel its always best to shoot at the local level what you will be shooting on a national level.

see you all Sunday,
Mark


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

APAnTN said:


> Im planning on coming up Sunday Ill let everyone down this way know about the new targets. I love the range up there and now tht you have the new mckenzies ill try to make it every shoot. Im sure you will draw more of the ASA crowd as well I feel its always best to shoot at the local level what you will be shooting on a national level.
> 
> see you all Sunday,
> Mark


I will be looking for you, bring some guys with you


----------

